# Networking >  How can I get static IP

## Geek_Guest

How can I get static IP or where can i get static IP

*Question asked by visitor ram*

----------


## anushya

Hi,

You can get that from your ISP. 
Usually, ISP can provide both static and dynamic ipaddress depends on your request.

----------


## itcoll

U must ask isp for those addr.s

----------


## dinesh_boora

> How can I get static IP or where can i get static IP
> 
> *Question asked by visitor ram*


start/run/cmd/ipconfig

----------

